# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  The Swamp (HBO) featuring Thomas Massie

## Brian4Liberty

"The Swamp" debuts on HBO on August 4th, 2020



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaDpGq1ndSk




> The Swamp provides a look behind the curtain of Washington politics by following three renegade Republican Congressmen over the course of a pivotal year in politics as they champion the Presidents call to drain the swamp."
> 
> The film will be available on HBO and to stream on HBO Max. #HBO #HBODocs #TheSwamp

----------


## dannno

Draining the swamp is going to be like bankruptcy. Gradually at first, then suddenly.

----------


## axiomata

Looking forward

----------


## PAF

Follow the Money.

The swamp is simply giving tax-payer money to nefarious institutions and companies, public/private ventures. Cut the Funding and they go away.

There is a reason Ron Paul was known as Dr. No.

The people need to hear this, again and again, and if they listen and act accordingly, the swamp goes away.

Will Tom be a straight-shooter and tell it like it is?

----------


## jmdrake

> "The Swamp" debuts on HBO on August 4th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaDpGq1ndSk


It's shocking that HBO would even air such a video.  I always assumed they were as much in the grip of the elites as any other network.  Hopefully it will have good ratings.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

